# How to find out exactly which model of HP Pavilion DV6 that I have?



## jrbroad77

Looks like it's a HP dv6-3xxx, where the x's can be any numbers. Kind of confusing admittedly, but it seems like the last 3 numbers are just for specific options (2gb vs 4gb, bigger hard drive, possibly graphics etc.). If you want to 100% know, provide ALL the system specs (graphics, screen res, how much RAM it came with stock, DVD-RW or Blu-Ray, and hard drive).

You could probably look on the bottom of your laptop for a sticker, otherwise sometimes the battery will have identifying info.

Anyways, any kit of DDR3 RAM (1066 or faster,) is fine, especially if you don't plan on swapping it into a new AMD APU laptop 1 or 2 years down the line. Should be Non-ECC but 99.9999% of laptop RAM is.


----------



## reflex99

stickers on the bottom

sometimes under the battery


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99*
> 
> stickers on the bottom
> 
> sometimes under the battery


This^


----------



## Bunnywinkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99*
> 
> stickers on the bottom
> sometimes under the battery


This. There is a sticker with the S/N and model number on it.


----------



## 122512

Yup, true. Mine is a dv6-3040ca and I found out under the battery with an indentation.

Does anyone know where I could order/buy any ram for the dv6-3040ca or how much RAM it can handle or what version of RAM it can handle? And information would be GREATLY appreciated as I want to make my laptop last through highschool (as that was the original intent. I'm in grade10 now and I bought it early-mid grade 9) in good condition and decently powerful specifications.


----------



## DannyDK

I know this is an old thread, but i have a question. Can you use any DV6 motherboard in a DV6-3090eo?
I have a HD5650 GPU and an I7 720QM CPU and want a little more GPU power, the CPU is somewhat OK i think.


----------

